# hvor viktig er LC_* variablene? (utf-8/kde problemer) SOLVED

## janosh

Jeg har satt linux til å benytte seg av utf8, ved å følge en utf8 guide for gentoo (husker ikke hvilken).

Alt fungerer fint, men så oppdaget jeg plutselig at jeg ikke hadde deadkeys i kde programmer.

Det vil si at i gtk programmer som firefox og openofice kan jeg skrive f.eks ö eller é, men ikke i kde programmer som kedit, kopete og lignende.

Jeg kunne kopiere disse tegnene fra openoffice og inn i kedit eller kopete, det fungerte fint. Men altså ikke skrive dem med tastaturet.

Jeg fant til slut en på forumet som hadde hatt samme problem, han løste det ved å slette "/etc/env.d/02locale".

I denne filen settes LC_ALL til "no_NB.utf8".

Da jeg slettet filen begynte deadkeys å funger i kde igjen.

men om jeg nå skriver locale, får jeg dette:

```
LANG=POSIX

LC_CTYPE=

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

```

Alt fungerer fint, og jeg har skandinaviske tegn både i consoll og terminalvinduer.

Men om jeg f.eks skriver kun ø i consoll, kan jeg trykke backspace to ganger og derfor viske ut prompten min.

```

jonarne@localhost:~$

jonarne@localho

```

(dette er bare ett problem i consoll, ikke i x terminaler)

Jeg vet heller ikke om linux fortsatt kjører utf8 eller ikke?

er det noen måte jeg kan bekrefte at jeg fortsatt kjører utf8?

noen som har noen tips?

--

JonarneLast edited by janosh on Sat Mar 17, 2007 9:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## janosh

Jeg fant en løsning.

Det var bare å skifte LC_ALL til nb_NO.UTF-8.

Her er en liten tekst om hva jeg gjorde for å finne problemet.

Denne linken var til stor hjelp: http://l10n.kde.org/tools/kartouche/doc.php (Det interessante står et stykke nede på siden)

Guiden jeg brukte for å installere utf-8 sa at man skal sette LC_ALL til nb_NO.utf8.

Men X serveren skjønner ikke dette. den vil ha en fil som heter nb_NO.UTF-8 (derfor hadde jeg flere "Qt: locale not supported on X server" feilmeldinger i xorg logfilen).

Jeg prøvde å opprette en ny locale til X, dette gjøres i /usr/share/X11/locale/locale.dir, men dette fungerte ikke.

Jeg prøvde å gi Xorg aliaser, slik at den skjønner at nb_NO.utf8 er det samme som nb_NO.UTF-8, men dette fikk jeg heller ikke til.

Aliasene skal ligge i filen /usr/share/X11/locale/locale.alias

Det endte med at jeg skiftet min LC_ALL til nb_NO.UTF-8 og nå fungerer alt fint.

Dette til tross for at locale -a ikke har noen nb_NO.UTF-8.

```
jonarne@localhost:/usr/share/X11/locale$ locale -a

C

nb_NO

nb_NO.utf8

POSIX

```

--

Jonarne

----------

